# EEA family permit



## Jan- (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello,

can someone please guide me about the EEA family permit time line..

i am origin from Pakistan now living in Romania with my EU Wife i am also working from last 5 years in Romania.

i have been removed from uk in 2009 as i breach my visa condition , since then i never applied for uk.

i am in Romania from last 7 years and married from last 1 year having resident family member card. 
last week i have applied for eea family permit just to visit with my wife for 4 days. 

is there any chances ?

i have submit all my documents along with EEA National Declaration.

photos 
marriage certificate
history of our conversation
friends family before marriage and after marriage.
some screen shot from Facebook. viber
my last 6 month phone records
bank statement
latter from our apartment owner
flight tickets from last 2 and 10 month travel history with my wife in different countries.
apology latter for my previous bad immigration history.

latest update is UKVI received my documents since Monday.. but no update yet.

Thank you in Advance,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, your previous UK immigration history cannot be used as sole reason for rejecting your application, but will be taken into account. If Home Office decides that you are a threat to public policy, public security or public health under EU rules, they can turn you down. My hunch is you'll probably get your EEA family permit, as it's only valid for 6 months.


----------



## Jan- (Jan 27, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Well, your previous UK immigration history cannot be used as sole reason for rejecting your application, but will be taken into account. If Home Office decides that you are a threat to public policy, public security or public health under EU rules, they can turn you down. My hunch is you'll probably get your EEA family permit, as it's only valid for 6 months.


Thank You so much joppa , im waiting for decision now . i have added many documents together with my wife.
sorry to borther you further i ave a question. while i was there at TLS visa centre i gave them my original marriage certificate and the guy said the photo copy will be enough and he gave me back the original marriage certificate. i hope this will be ok


----------



## Jan- (Jan 27, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Well, your previous UK immigration history cannot be used as sole reason for rejecting your application, but will be taken into account. If Home Office decides that you are a threat to public policy, public security or public health under EU rules, they can turn you down. My hunch is you'll probably get your EEA family permit, as it's only valid for 6 months.


Hello Joppa,

yesterday i received status that Application Return by courier, but in the TLS site they didn't update the decicion made columns. while after research i found out this is normal. because mean while i recieved also email from ukvi visa enquirie office that the dicecion has been made. 

i am tracking my application through dhl it seem it will arrived today . from Warsaw to my city as the package is now in Hungary.4

i guess it will be refused because its so fast they didn't call me or my wife. and since i was removed from uk maybe they didn't ever auto check my application.


lets see if i got the visa or not


----------



## Jan- (Jan 27, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Well, your previous UK immigration history cannot be used as sole reason for rejecting your application, but will be taken into account. If Home Office decides that you are a threat to public policy, public security or public health under EU rules, they can turn you down. My hunch is you'll probably get your EEA family permit, as it's only valid for 6 months.


Thank you Sir.. i have got my EEA family permit. i have follow you alot from last few months and its really helped me out in my case.

Thank you


----------



## GODSON17 (Jul 4, 2016)

Congratulations on the good news Mate 

and i want to use this chance to Thank Joppa & Co for their support and endless assistance to folks on this platform


----------



## Jan- (Jan 27, 2017)

GODSON17 said:


> Congratulations on the good news Mate
> 
> and i want to use this chance to Thank Joppa & Co for their support and endless assistance to folks on this platform


Yes as far i saw his profile. well in my case is that. i am looking foreword only to visit U.k i just want to be a simple normal person since i have been removed from Uk . i felt so embarrass each time i have applied for different kind of visa in different countries. you know some how you share your experience , but now i feel so happy me and my wife will visit in April to London as then i will have some free time from my work 

Thank you,


----------



## GODSON17 (Jul 4, 2016)

Good to know that mate

even myself i have same case like you i was removed from UK 2012 and now i have kids and my wife is French 

trust me no place like UK in time of work and for me as an English speaking France is kinda hard for me with the French i have tried to addict myself into life here in Paris but with the language things not going the way i want it that why i want to move back to UK were have live for about 5 years before so have applied for EEA FP which should be 2 weeks but UKVI sent me email saying my application wont be 2 week because they wanna look into my application more , but when i saw your case and i felt yes i have the chance of getting my visa too since i have no criminal record in the UK before i just over stay my visitor visa then and now that i have Permit in France and looking at EU law with my case i see no reason why UKVI wont issue me Visa.

Anyway imma share the good news soon


----------



## BigAhmed (Oct 3, 2016)

How mich stay processing visa times for got ur visa i did applied more they 40 and i dont any answar !


----------



## Jan- (Jan 27, 2017)

BigAhmed said:


> How mich stay processing visa times for got ur visa i did applied more they 40 and i dont any answar !


i will share my timi line .

20th January i have sumbit my documents in TLS.
24th january UKVI Received my application.
31th january the status was move to dispatch courier.
1st febuary i have received my passpot through DHL from warsar UKVI. with EEA permit
valid from 31.1.2017 untill 30.7.2017,

i have put all supporting documents 
travel tickets from last 2.9 months around other countires with my wife.
picture with friends and family before marriage and after marriage .
latter from my employment . with salary and start date and issue for the uk embassy as supporting documents.
latter from my wife employment . as help for uk embassy supporting my wife husband ( me )
few old internet bill
exchange cards from our family
latter from our apartment owner that we live from last 2year and 5 month on our last location.
declaration latter from my wife saying simple things when we meet and our marriege date and we want to travel just a visit.
my ex divorce latter . they keep the original latter well i can have new one from city hall if i needed . but i dont need it anymore since i am married now .
our marriage certificate
my ID card copy along with my wife id copy
my both passport copy and original
some supporting latter like in previous years like hotel staying stuff 
post office stamp written our adress and my wife name on it.
facebook conversation old history and status.
viber history
my last phone number 6 month history of conversation 
my bank statement showing my work ID and salary

hope this will help other genuine marriage couple as well.


----------



## Jan- (Jan 27, 2017)

GODSON17 said:


> Good to know that mate
> 
> even myself i have same case like you i was removed from UK 2012 and now i have kids and my wife is French
> 
> ...


Hello,

yes please share with me your news as soon you got the answer. i never done but why u don t go from France to uk by train or drive is more simple and u wont lost nothing. but better now try for the entry clearance visa as like this you will be clear as well and more genuine and respect.


----------



## GODSON17 (Jul 4, 2016)

Jan- said:


> Hello,
> 
> yes please share with me your news as soon you got the answer. i never done but why u don t go from France to uk by train or drive is more simple and u wont lost nothing. but better now try for the entry clearance visa as like this you will be clear as well and more genuine and respect.


Yes i will share the News soon Lol

i can go to UK from France via car or train but i need Entry Clearance Visa bcz i dont have French Passport Yet Lol

yes this is the reason why i apply for the eea family permit bcz with this i can go to uk with peace of mind knowing that am free from immigrations or police Lol


----------



## GODSON17 (Jul 4, 2016)

Many Thanks to Jappa & Co 

Have Received my EEA Family Permit, you guys are really God sent and Gods blessing to us here, i remember sharing my case to a lawyer he told me imma need to pay 2,500 pounds and i came here and saw many hope and yall who help with here are wonderful and thanks again

please is there anyway i can contribute to this platform i would really love to if i have given the permission so do so

Many Thanks Again 

God bless yall


----------



## Jan- (Jan 27, 2017)

GODSON17 said:


> Many Thanks to Jappa & Co
> 
> Have Received my EEA Family Permit, you guys are really God sent and Gods blessing to us here, i remember sharing my case to a lawyer he told me imma need to pay 2,500 pounds and i came here and saw many hope and yall who help with here are wonderful and thanks again
> 
> ...


Congratz 

i know how you are feeling now . and about lawyer they are all **** i have paid last time 2000 pound while i was in uk when handling ukvi case but belive me nothing happen they will just took your money and will follow the same rules as everyone else can does if they read some rulez or search on google. i was young and didnt knew many things about uk law.. but my experience is now if you are genuine you can fight for your own without needed any lawyer if its not so series case . 

anyway many many congratulation , love your wife and kids they are now your world,


----------



## GODSON17 (Jul 4, 2016)

You so right Lol some lawyer are just scammers trying to collect the money we have and given us false and unworthy treatments 

sure imma love me wife and kids innit they are my world, what next now is to find company who can move some few things of our house stuff to UK hopefully imma find one soon bcz i need to leave this Paris and return back to the UK now 

so so excited really haven my record straight again with UKBA is really a blessing tho bcz they folks aint easy to deal with.


----------



## fcbayern_84 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Jan,

I have sent you a PM and I was hoping you can get back to me. I have to submit my application on 17 Feb and i needed some advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## Maxine221b (Feb 5, 2017)

I have seen lots of inquiry here and they were answered completely and were explained briefly. I just registered and looking for clarifications  


Background: 

I am a Filipino and my cousin's family is now staying in England for good. They are British Citizens and working there for many years now. He is my first cousin and he's a Filipino as well. 

I were able to visit them back on 2015 as a tourist.

Before I left England, I told my cousin that I will come back to England right after I graduate, to join them and accompany their daughter, for she is the only child my cousin has. 

Now, I have searched about the EEA family permit which is free of charge and good for 6 months. Then before it expires I can apply for Residence card, good for five years. I have told my cousin about this and he is very willing to provide documents to proof that he will be my sponsor.


My questions are:

1. Initially, are British Citizens included in the list of EEA Nationals to sponsor their extended family member, to stay with them in UK?
2. If the answer in Q1 is yes, do I need to provide financial requirements?
3. If the answer in Q1 is no, is there any other permit/visa I can apply that will allow my cousin to support my stay in the UK and I will be able to have the rights to either stury or work there?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 No. British citizen cannot exercise EU treaty right in UK, except in very limited circumstances of Surinder Singh provision. This requires you and your cousin to live in another EEA country and he must exercise treaty right there while you are financially dependent on him.
#3 No, none. You need to qualify for a visa in your own right, such as sponsored work (a lot of Filipinos work in the care industry), student or spouse/partner of British citizen or settled person.


----------



## Maxine221b (Feb 5, 2017)

thank you for your response!


----------



## BigAhmed (Oct 3, 2016)

I will travlling with my partner i need buy ticket of plane for evidence we are travlling to together


----------



## BigAhmed (Oct 3, 2016)

*Eea family permit*

I will travlling with my partner i need buy ticket of plane for evidence we are travlling to together


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## monique.sol (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi, Joppa. I just have one question. Me and my husband now are living in Netherlands and want to apply for EEA Family Permit. should we translate our documents from dutch into english such as 
Work contract
Payslips
Tenancy agreement
Utility bills ?

Will be very appreciated for your responce


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Translation has to be done professionally.


----------



## monique.sol (Jul 31, 2017)

Joppa,thank you for your quick responce. I have got one more question.
Me and my husband are planning to remain in the UK.
So what should we supose to put in the form: thant we want to remain in the UK or we just want to travel in the UK?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need to state either. Under how long you intend to stay in UK, just say 6 months - the length of your family permit.


----------



## monique.sol (Jul 31, 2017)

Joppa thank you very much for prompt answer.
We would like to apply for EEA family permit under surinder singh case. My husband is british and i am Non-EU citizen live in Holland just over 3 months. My husband been working full time about 13 weeks now. Rented house and all the house bills are on our both names. My questions are:
1.do we need cover letter ? 
2.what's the cover letter should be like? 
3.in the cover letter do we need to mention why we want family permit?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

3 months is very short. 6 months or a year is better. Even though you have bills etc, it would be difficult to prove to Home Office that your husband has moved the centre of life permanently to the Netherlands.


----------



## monique.sol (Jul 31, 2017)

Joppa,hi. 
I wrote to you before. Me and my husband who is British citizen wanted to apply for EEA family permit under surinder singh case. We had applied on 03/08/2017. And I was refused EEA Family Permit on 25/08/2017. Now we want to appeal against this decision. What would you advice to re-apply or appeal against decision?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

feride.azizova said:


> Joppa,hi.
> I wrote to you before. Me and my husband who is British citizen wanted to apply for EEA family permit under surinder singh case. We had applied on 03/08/2017. And I was refused EEA Family Permit on 25/08/2017. Now we want to appeal against this decision. What would you advice to re-apply or appeal against decision?


What were the reasons given for the refusal. Please scan in the refusal letter.


----------



## monique.sol (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi, Crawford. Thank you for your responce.
I think immigration officer did not believe that me and my husband moved our centre of life to the Netherlands. My husband also provide support letter with my application. He explained there why he want to return to the UK. I will attached refusal letter in next post


----------



## monique.sol (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

feride.azizova said:


> Hi, Crawford. Thank you for your responce.
> I think immigration officer did not believe that me and my husband moved our centre of life to the Netherlands. My husband also provide support letter with my application. He explained there why he want to return to the UK. I will attached refusal letter in next post


You have only been in the Netherlands for three months - so the immigration office rightly concluded that you had only moved there to circumvent British immigration rules.

As previously said to you, you need to be in the Netherlands for 6+ months; a year or more would be advisable.


----------



## monique.sol (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## monique.sol (Jul 31, 2017)

So there is no any chance that I can get EEA family Permit visa?
In cover letter my husband explained that he has got 2 kids from previous marriage. And we also have a baby girl. He explained that he wants to raise his children together as sisters and celebrate all their birthdays and holidays under the same roof and provide them a stable family life.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

feride.azizova said:


> So there is no any chance that I can get EEA family Permit visa?
> In cover letter my husband explained that he has got 2 kids from previous marriage. And we also have a baby girl. He explained that he wants to raise his children together as sisters and celebrate all their birthdays and holidays under the same roof and provide them a stable family life.


Not much chance unless you can show that you have moved to the Netherlands to live, work and integrate into life there i.e moved your centre of life to Netherlands.

Having a three month stay there is not 'exercising treaty rights' to warrant qualifying for SS route.


----------



## D_lynn (Sep 12, 2017)

*TLS Registration*



Jan- said:


> Thank you Sir.. i have got my EEA family permit. i have follow you alot from last few months and its really helped me out in my case.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Jan,
I plan to apply EEA FP from Poland withing this two months. I read from the TLS website that we should register to their website, but when I tried to register, there's no option for EEA visa under Visa Type.
Could you please let me know if you did register to TLS website or not? And if you did, which visa type you chose.
They only have the below options

Student
Transit
Other Non-Settlement
Family Visitor (>6 months)
Family Visitor (<6 months)
Settlement
Visitor (>6 months)
Visitor (<6 months)
Tier 1
Tier 2
Tier 4
Tier 5


----------

